# Walker Area



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I fished Saturday for Walleyes on Stony Lake north of Hackensack. No fish to show for several hours effort except some slimy northerns. Cold rainy weather did not help the cause much.

Talked to my grandpa and he fished Leech on Saturday for 3 hours with no luck. His neighbors at the lake have been catching walleyes consistently from 10:00 PM untill 2:00 AM pulling crank baits in 8-12 feet of water.

Can't wait untill Sept. when I can give up fishing and start hunting. Getting tired of being a poor open water fishermen.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I am in the same proverbial boat as you are GG, we couldn't buy a fish this weekend with the rain and cold. I was up visiting my girlfriend, we fished Wabana north of Grand Rapids. I caught a couple of northerns, but all she managed to catch were more rock bass. We tried everything, bobber fishing, trolling, lindys. We graphed alot of fish, but nothing wanted to bite.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Persistence pays.

Never let the fish win.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Jed,If you are going up there again in the next couple of weeks try 10 mile lake.This is a late evening,night lake where the walleyes suspend much of the time.Buy the big stick bait rapalas,the ones with the bent lip,in firetiger,or blue and silver.You will also need a planer board.Go out late evening,when it is calm,and look for minnows jumping out of the water.These are small ciscos that are being chased by predator fish.Run your rapala 75-100 ft behind the board,and run the board at least 20 yards off to the side.When a fish hits, the board will pull back behind the boat.Last time I fished this lake I had 2 fish that pulled it down like a bobber  .Good luck mallard


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I will give 10 mile a try. It is only about 8 miles from the cabin so it is a short drive. Thanks Dean.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I will be going to Sugar lake Lodge for this weekend, Friday to Monday deal, and I will be trying Siseebakwet (Sugar Lake) and probably Pokegama. I will be doing later evening/night fishing. Anyone got information on that one? I will post what I see up there when I get back.


----------

